# Dinosaur National park



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I am heading there tomorrow with the family. Any recommendations on where to go and what to see? I haven't been down there since I was a kid 30 some odd years ago. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The Josie Morris cabin is interesting to see. There are trails for the kids to explore. 

..


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The quarry is must see, but I assume that is at the top of the list for every visitor. If you have the time, Harpers Corner on the Colorado side is pretty awesome. There is a short hike involved.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The drive down to Echo park is pretty spectacular and the campground there is pretty quiet. Be sure to visit whisper cave if you decide to head that way.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I’ve never been. How was it?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

It was pretty fun. My nine year old was in heaven! he ran from exhibit to exhibit. We just ended up going to the quarry and then hiked back down to the visitor center. My six year old was spent from that. So we got into the car and drove the the Josie Morris cabin. From there we stopped at a few of the campgrounds. Which when we go again, we will definitely be staying a those. I'm not a organized camp type of guy. But We'll stay there. It was a neat place. Beautiful river. We also took a 45 min drive up to the gorge and did the Dam tour. Kids really enjoyed that as well.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds like you had a good time. There is definitely enough to do around there to kill 3 or 4 days easily.


----------

